# What? No... Where are you going?



## Whipblade (Jul 16, 2009)

Well.... this sucks. XD
Not only is my story taking on its life, it's doing it on the wrong planet with the wrong characters! ACK! What happened to my careful planing and plot points! Clutch what are you doing? Why are you not a furry rodent?
The War? The WAR! It wasn't suppose to be war..... *blinks*.... well... this is kinda good.

SO uh, anyone else have problems when their stories start in the wrong direction? Wrong.... well everything? XD
And it still sounding alright?


----------



## Vintage (Jul 16, 2009)

follow it.  document it.  it's a good way to get at the heart of what your characters are really thinking, and when you discover that your character has a thought process, you're way better off when writing that character.  hopefully your characters come off as more dimensional and empathetic than if you'd shoehorned them into plot points that don't really fit.

plotting is nice and all, but it has a limit.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 16, 2009)

Let your characters tell you what needs to happen. They'll show you the plot. Go with it. Enjoy it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 17, 2009)

To avoid mystical language, I'll just say that what you're doing now is subconsciously reconsidering your whole original idea, which happens all the time when writing.  I mean, really, you're just going through, realizing that, hey, this plot point isn't as cool as I thought it would be, so why not push it this direction instead, since it would make more sense for my character to choose this path rather than that one, etc.  Honestly, unless you've done months of intense planning and fleshed everything out perfectly in every sense of the word, you should be happy that things are taking a different direction as you're writing.  It means you're already working out some of the original flaws in your design.  So this is a good thing.
Just try not to get too carried away.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 17, 2009)

My best stories always happen when the characters start veering off in unplanned directions.  Your conscious and subconscious are working together, your muse is speaking, you're inspired, or however you want to put it.  It usually results in much better writing, in my opinion.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 17, 2009)

Every time you've posted in here it seems like you've consistently expressed concern about the direction your story is taking. I'd suggest you jot down a structured outline before you start writing and branching off. It'll help you avoid 'chasing bunnies' a little bit better.


----------



## wendyw (Jul 17, 2009)

The current chapter of my comic was originally planned at around sixteen pages and was meant to introduce one recurring character, possibly.

I just uploaded page 34 of it and so far there are seven characters I plan on reusing after this chapter. The one that was supposed to be in it though has been postponed for another chapter all together. 

I say if it seems to be working for you run with it for a while. If it doesn't work out you can always write it off as a bad idea and go back to what you were supposed to be working on.


----------

